# Appli introuvable



## babycom (11 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour a tous

c'est la première fois que je viens sur ce forum Ipad car nouvel achat et j'espère etre sur le bon.
Mille excuse par avance aux admin si je me suis trompé de forum.

Voilà, j'ai une appli super sur mon iphone ARCHIVME, téléchargé il y a quelques mois.

Je l'ai cherché sur l'appstore et je n'ai rien trouvé même pour iphone, alors que je l'ai téléchargé.
Je suis donc allé sur le site archivme.com/fr, le lien pour le télécharger existe mais abouti à rien car ce produit n'est pas dispo sur l'appstore français et malgré tout introuvable sur l'appstore américain.

si quelqu'un à une solution ou la réponse, je l'en remercie par avance

SB


----------



## Gwen (12 Septembre 2013)

Sûrement un retrait de l'App, soit par Apple, car elle contrevenait aux règles du store, soit le développeur qui a remarqué un bogue et qui attend pour le corriger.

Le mieux est de contacter directement le dev pour en savoir plus.


----------

